# The 2nd best thing



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

My old girls are fading fast. They are 14. Everyday there is a new lameness, a new reason to worry...

I read a book recently. It was one of those pet story anthologies. There was a great line in it about our favorite dogs. I don't recall the quote exactly but it was something like, "The best thing is having them. The 2nd best thing is having had them."

I also like George Carlin, "Life is a series of dogs."


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I lost my heart dog this summer at 13.5 years old.. I can't imagine going through it with two of them.. my heart goes out to you.

I got to be with Beau when she passed (we did it at home, under her favorite shade tree being kissed and cuddled while they sent her to the bridge) and that was the best experience I have ever had when dealing with this sort of thing.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

*Thank you*

I hope for a peaceful end for my big girls. I have a home vet if I need to intervene--which I probably will. I'm a big fan of no pain. I see no point in causing discomfort when the end is inevitable. I hope to give them foie gras and chocolate and rub their ears and let them go. 
This is comforting.


----------

